# Grey ghost repop w/ oroginal 5speed?



## marlon1211 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello Guys,
Not sure if this has been discussed. I do have re-pop GreyGhost 5speed.
My question is. Is is possible to add the original 5 speed to my reproduction Greyghost?
Will I have a problem widening the rear end? Since mine already have the new 5speed will this be wide enough to put the original 5speed? Hope I made sense.

Thanks guys


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Anything is possible. What may cause a problem is the derailleur mount. You need to look at your repo and an original to see if they mount the same or not. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2018)

If I remember correctly the rear drop out spacing needs to be 120mm or 4 3/4" for the 5 speed freewheel. Other than that little detail I don't see why the old derailleur set up wouldn't work.


----------

